# Possible Horizontal Mill Purchase?



## deadfrednc (May 29, 2015)

Hey guys I ran across a guy that has an old atlas horizontal mill. He says it's non operational but from the pics does look to be complete or Atleast the major parts. I don't know anything about a horizontal mill. He's asking $50 for it so I'd like to get it and use it to learn. I figure buying a machine the needs refurbished would give me an opportunity to learn the anatomy and basis operations of it. But I would like to know more about the operations of a horizontal mill in general anyone have suggestions on any articles? I found a PDF of the atlas part manual which is somewhat helpful but I'd like to learn as much as possible before delving into this project. Any information is greatly appreciated.

Thanks Richard


----------



## w9jbc (May 29, 2015)

I also have a basket case atlas horizontal its on the list of things to do


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 29, 2015)

You are the envy of many of us. I lack the knowledge to discuss that particular mill, but I, among others, live with an affordable vertical mill only because we can't find a horizontal.  With experience, (and a few additional pieces) a horizontal mill will run rings around a vertical. They are far more stable/solid than a vertical, less complicated to maintain. 

Go For It, many here will help you with that particular machine.


----------



## the gentleman (May 29, 2015)

Great mill for small work . . . NICE STARTER MILLING MACHINE


----------



## wa5cab (May 29, 2015)

Richard,

Go down the list a few threads and read through "Question About An Atlas MF Horizontal Mill".


----------



## brino (May 29, 2015)

Richard,

A horizontal mill is great for milling keys in shafting, here a vertical mill cutter can start to wander if conditions aren't perfect (slop/backlash, speed and feed).

Pay attention to your feed direction; you want conventional (NOT climb milling). Older machines with lead-screw backlash are dangerous with climb milling as the cutter pulls the work in and things go bad.

Also, with some sort of collet system, you can do a sort of vertical milling, but sideways!  
You can mount the work to a angle plate on the table.



deadfrednc said:


> He's asking $50 for it



For $50 I would not be thinking about it, it would be in my garage.
I saw a barely useable one here that was posted at several hundred dollars.
It sold, but I do know for what.

-brino


----------



## brownac1983 (May 29, 2015)

deadfrednc said:


> Hey guys I ran across a guy that has an old atlas horizontal mill. He says it's non operational but from the pics does look to be complete or Atleast the major parts. I don't know anything about a horizontal mill. He's asking $50 for it so I'd like to get it and use it to learn. I figure buying a machine the needs refurbished would give me an opportunity to learn the anatomy and basis operations of it. But I would like to know more about the operations of a horizontal mill in general anyone have suggestions on any articles? I found a PDF of the atlas part manual which is somewhat helpful but I'd like to learn as much as possible before delving into this project. Any information is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Richard



Were you able to get a response from the guy? I saw one a week or so ago that matched that description exactly and never could get a reply. If it's the same one, it's all there (except for one handwheel) as best I can tell from the pictures but someone has been messing with the wiring as the switches are both pulled apart. I'd be prepared to replace the motor, or do some wiring at the least, but for that price there's really no way to go wrong as far as I can tell. If it turned out not to be economically repairable you could part it out and make a profit (hopefully not, but it's nice to have a backup plan). Let us know if you get it.
  -Drew


----------



## oldboy1950 (May 29, 2015)

grab it before someone else does, you will get all the help you need here when you start the rebuild.


----------



## JPMacG (May 29, 2015)

Wiring is easily and inexpensively replaced.   Don't let that stop you.   Even if the mill is otherwise a complete disaster, you can part it out and sell the parts and recover you $50 many times over.


----------



## 34_40 (May 31, 2015)

I paid a LOT more than 50 bucks for mine!  But I am glad I got it!  This will be the perfect first hoz'l. mill, they are quite powerful for the size actually.


----------



## deadfrednc (Jun 3, 2015)

Brownac1983 it may be the same guy I have not got a response and I have repeatedly try to contact him. I may try again from a different email. Thanks for the info guys I'd love to learn more and if all works out I'll be asking many questions. 

Richard


----------

